# When will I see my passport again?



## krossetti (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience to me regarding the return of their documents/passport.

I applied from Canada (Ottawa offices) on Tuesday and my documents had all arrived at UKBA in New York by Wednesday (was able to track this via DHL). Received the “Your UK visa has been issued” email yesterday afternoon around half 3 (hurray!) and as I am outside of Canada, it noted that my documents would be returned to me via DHL (tracking number matched the one on the waybill I submitted) in 2-5 days. 

So far, so good. However, this seems impossible to track! My number does not show up in the DHL system, nor could they find it (or any shipment going to my postcode) when I called them. In the email UKBA sent me, it tells me I can track with my number via DHL’s website, and then right underneath says “package tracking status on ups will appear as 'Billing Information Received' before UPS pick up your package from our office and up to 24 hours afterward while they update their system. “

So...are my documents being shipped UPS? I am a wee bit confused, and don’t have any sort of UPS tracking number at all, just my DHL one, which won’t work. 

Is it possible that UKBA uses UPS until it reaches the border, and then it is passed to DHL? Otherwise, surely after 24 hours DHL would have picked up my package/ it would be showing up in their system?

Has anyone ever had a similar experience with this? Or with having documents sent back to Canada in general, and a timeframe to expect? I am so excited that my visa has been issued, but will feel better once my passport is actually in hand (and I am not just sitting around my house all day waiting for a DHL or possibly a UPS truck). 

Any kind of help or insight is appreciated!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

krossetti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience to me regarding the return of their documents/passport.
> 
> ...


My experience with DHL is that they deliver within 24 hours, so I am not sure why you were informed you will receive your passport within 2-5 days. Also, it is a bit strange the tracking number would be the same. Maybe ring and ask DHL is this ever happens, I would expect every tracking number to be unique.

My best guess is that the New York office has not yet contacted DHL to arrange the passport to be sent to you, which may also explain the impossibility to actually track the shipment through their website and the projected timeline given of 2-5 days. But it could be something completely different. 

DHL should also know whether they are the only company which makes deliveries from the New York office, or if the UPS does some as well. Whether they are going to tell you that if you ask them is another matter...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I had the same experience...

"Visa issued" email was Wednesday afternoon (yay!). 

DHL received the package (that I sent) from the NY offices of the UKBA LATE THURSDAY AFTERNOON (BOO).

Tracking info showed up in DHL's system early Friday morning (yay!).

Package sat in Cincinati for several hours early Friday morning (BOO).

Package delivered to my (suburban Vancouver) door at 10:35am (YAY!)

Your passport should arrive on Monday morning (yes, I know that the wait is going to suck!).


----------



## krossetti (Aug 8, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I had the same experience...
> 
> "Visa issued" email was Wednesday afternoon (yay!).
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! 

Sure enough, at about 10pm last night it finally started showing up on DHL's website...as it had only been picked up late yesterday afternoon! Gah! I don't really mind, I just wish I had known as I waited around all day yesterday in case it showed up. 

My package is apparently currently in Cinncinati...but as I am assuming they don't deliver Saturday (at least, I hope not, since I am going out) presumably Monday is the day


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Any word on your visa?


----------



## krossetti (Aug 8, 2012)

Another delay! I called DHL and my passport is in Ontario, but probably won’t be delivered until tomorrow. SO annoying. I feel reassured because my visa has been issued, I just would feel better having my passport in my hand and knowing that it hasn’t been lost somewhere in a mail centre....


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

krossetti said:


> Another delay! I called DHL and my passport is in Ontario, but probably won’t be delivered until tomorrow. SO annoying. I feel reassured because my visa has been issued, I just would feel better having my passport in my hand and knowing that it hasn’t been lost somewhere in a mail centre....



DHL seems to work much better in Europe, than in the USA, that timeline is quite disappointing...


----------



## krossetti (Aug 8, 2012)

Yea, I am very unimpressed. I got the email Thursday night they were sending it, it was never actually picked up until Friday around 6pm and now they say it won’t get here until tomorrow....


----------

